# NEW!!! And question re: FHS levels



## foxyangelina (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi everyone, what a wonderful idea for us over 40's!  Feel very much at home here already.  A bit about myself.  I'm 44 and partner is 47.  Had IUI a couple of years ago - 4th go got a BFP but sadly miscarried at 9 weeks.  Partner and I are now thinking of giving treatment a final go.  Had FSH levels checked on day 3.  One is Sept that was 5.3 and one in Oct that was 4.8.  My problem now is that I had another one done this month BUT not during a normal  cycle.  I usually have a 28/29 day cycle but the last one was only a 24 day (v.unusual).  Before I got period was very sick - vomiting, run down, cold sores - then period arrived early.  Was in two minds about having fsh on day 3 because of unusual circumstances but went ahead anyway and the result is 13.7.  This is perimenipausal, isn't it?  I'm worried now.  Anyone have any ideas? Could the onset of early period have anything to do with results? Seeing DR prob tomorrow but can't wait - too stressed.  Any help greatly appreicated.
Ang. xx


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Ang, try not to worry too much. I'm sure you being so ill could have had something to do with your fsh rising.  As far as your cycle arriving early, that was probably due to your illness too.  ANYTHING upsets me, ie travel, worry, cold, flu etc. If your fsh levels were low previous to this I dont think you are anywhere near the menopause so try not to worry.  When I first started tx my fsh was 3 then 6 then it shot up to 12 !  My consultant told me it was nothing to worry about as it does vary month by month.  It doesn't climb continually as I thought.
Good luck with your app tomorrow and I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Ang  

Don't really have any concrete answers for you!!  My cycles used to be longer but are now down to 23 days mostly.  My FSH about 18 months ago was about 2 however since then it rocketed up to 25 (last June) came down to 12 and at the last count was 9.  As you can see. It has now started to fluctuate quite a bit.  Anyway.... to cut a long story short I was told at a recent consultation not to worry about the menopause as even though my fsh was fluctuating it didn't mean it was immenent!    I think they work it out in conjunction with thyroid/luteal/oestrogen tests too.  Some clinics don't make a big thing about FSH others do.... depends where you go.

With regards to your short period.... it would depend when you ovulate I guess.  I ovulate about mid month and so its my luteal that has now become shorter.... hence my 23 day cycles.  I was told this is probably due to the amount of progesterone produced as my eggs are no longer great (it means I have less progesterone to support the latter part of my cycle and therefore come on earlier) 

Yours might just be a blip... just the one short cycle and then may revert back.  Or it could be the start of a trend..

Please don't stress out too soon.   You have an appointment with your Dr tomorrow so make a list of all the questions or things that are worrying you before you go!    

I'm sure you will get some more responses from the girls here too.  Everyone is different.   

Lots of   to you for your appointment tomorrow.    

love Nikki 
xxxx
ps....... WELCOME TO THE GOLDIES AND THE FF SITE!!


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi Angy and wilkommen, bienvenue,

don't worry about the fsh - like everyone says it will change and shoot up and down and different clinics say different things. definitely not menopause if i may be so bold.

i am sure that your being sick made a big difference. dont worry and wait till you see your doc. love Joan


----------



## foxyangelina (Mar 16, 2005)

D'ya know what?  You guys have really cheered me up.  Thanks for the advice and please send me plenty of   for dr's appt tomorrow - will know more then.
Ang


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Ang

Glad you are feeling a bit better!!    

Let us know how you get on tomorrow hon... lots of     to you

love Nikki xxxx


----------



## foxyangelina (Mar 16, 2005)

Okay, made dr's appt.  His advice was to have another blood test to see what's happening.  Doesn't think my illness had anything to do with results but the early period might've.  Said that given the circumstances and my age not to raise my hopes  . Going to try stay positive   and see what happens.  Thanks for being so supportive yesterday.
Ang.


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

I know this was posted a while ago but I hope you read this.
Nearly 2 years ago I was 39yrs old my fsh was 29 and IVF drugs didn't work for me due to fsh levels. I was told only way to conceive was donor eggs. I embarked on accupuncture ,herbs,organic and healthy eating , reduced all stress in my life by taking a back seat in my career. I now have a beautiful 9 month old son and am now trying for number 2. 
It's not over till it's over.Stress is a big negative reduce it any way you can.
Good luck
xxx


----------



## foxyangelina (Mar 16, 2005)

Lisa, thank you for this.  I haven't got much of an update on fsh levels because I haven't been able to have a repeat test since Jan due to day 3 falling at weekends/bank holiday  .  Periods did go back to normal but today, only day 23 I've had a bit of spotting, not good   and very disheartening.  Feel really down about it all as it proves that periods are starting to become irregular.  I've wanted to start acupuncture but was waiting to have that fsh test first, as advised, but I think I'm just gonna go for it now and see what happens.  I really feel like I've got no time to lose - sorry to moan and it was really quite a blessing to receive your message today  .  Thanks.
Ang xxx


----------



## foxyangelina (Mar 16, 2005)

Sorry, Liza (not Lisa) read your post and replied too quickly.  Also wanted to ask, you mention 'herbs', what kind do you mean?  Did you cut out all junk food and snacks? Tea, coffee? How often did you have acupuncture?  I know that it costs around £50 but if its two or three times a week this might prove difficult for me.  And finally, stress is my middle name, how did you manage to reduce stress levels?  Sorry to bombard you with all these questions and thanks again for getting in touch.
Ang. xxx


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

i'm more than happy to impart all the knowledge I have.
My cycle was 24 days before starting accupuncture and within 2months had extended to 27/28 days( amazing )
The herbs where mixed and given by my accupunturist Dr Gang Zhu( miricle baby man) He has loads of magazine and news paper articles. If you are London based he's at the Life center in Holland park
I went once a week for about 8 months (but did 1 IVf in middle of treatment which failed) so it was expensive but cheeper than another IVF ( if you get it into perspective ie £5000 per ivf treatment,it is easier to spend the money)
I am trying again now and I'm not even going down the road of tests and numbers.
The stress thing is really hard as the whole prosess of ttc is stressful so there is nothing you can do about your mind working over time. I decided to cut out any other stresses ie. work related as the stress of ttc was enough.We also went to Thailand on holiday where my beautiful boy was conceived. So I suggest you start the accupunture asap ( do research into the best practitioners as there are alot of charatens out there)
Freddie just woken up must dash. Let me know if I can help in any other way.
Liza


----------



## runetto (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh no - have just written a huge llong reply and got timed out so lost the lot! So much for new technology.

I just wanted to say hello and share what info I have. I am 41, FSH 13, male factor. My clinic, The Lister, advised IVF/ICSI and at £4000 plus medication and trips back and forth plus blood tests during stim (taking it to around £6000) we only have one chance to make this work.

So, like Liza I used complementary therapies as I figured we need all the help we can get! I researched acupuncture - including the London clinics and found there are two organisations that professional practitioners belong to and this means they have full indemnity insurance. I also found that there are some excellent London clinics but they are also very expensive. As we are on a budget I looked for one closer to home in East Kent and I rang to ask a list of questions (collected on my research!) which I can pass on if anyone wants. I paid £35 for the first consultation and then £30 thereafter. I started going every fortnight about eight weeks before down reg, then upped it to weekly when I started medications. I also took chinese herbs, as did my husband. They didn't agree with me so I stopped. I had 9 follies, had EC on Saturday and got 8 eggs, 7 of which were given ICSI. Six fertilised. I am waiting for a call tomorrow to find out if I go for transfer tomorrow or wait for blastocysts (?) spelling? I am convinced that so far so good because of acupuncture and the other therapies.

I had reflexology fortnightly from the same time too and had half an hour of reiki after each session. As I am someone who finds it hard to switch off I found it amazingly relaxing and have since done a weekend first degree reiki course so I can practice on myself. It is incredibly handy when I wake up at 5am and my brain goes into overdrive! After transfer I will do the reiki fortnightly still but reflexology isn't advised during pregnancy I think.

As for the diet, I have eaten organic when I can and fresh fruit and veg for a while but I have cut out caffeine and wine since I started medication. How I miss my glass of red! Green and Black's organic dark chocolate and ice cream has taken its place so if this doesn't work I will be running to work it all off!

Stress levels are a big factor and I agree with everyone on this site. I have been searching for ways to reduce it for months and put off IVF/ICSI three times until now because I had severe stress at work for the last year, resulting in me being signed off by the doctor and having stress counselling. Most of my colloeagues resigned but I stayed at my own expense. My lesson which I can share from this is -it is definitely not worth it! 

So, apart from reiki another way to reduce stress is to buy a guided meditation CD and listen to it with headphones. I got one from Amazon and as someone who never stays still I was amazed. I never reach the end of the second one because I drop off to sleep. Wonderful!

A good book with stress busting advice is by Alice Domar called 'Conquering infertility' it is a 'mind/body guide to enhancing fertility and coping with infertility'. It has some great tips and real life people in it. It is American though, so all the examples are from there, but still worth the read.

Anyway, I truly wish everyone reading this all the luck in the world on this rollercoaster journey. 

R X


----------



## foxyangelina (Mar 16, 2005)

Thank you Liza and R for all your helpful advice - very, very much appreciated.  I'm going to try acupuncture.  I will look up Dr Gang Zhu in a moment, Liza.  I do live in London and know there must be hundreds of acupuncturists but which one? Any other recommendations extremely welcome!!! I will have a good old search and see what I come up with.  
Thanks again.
Ang. xx


----------

